# *.js-datei bei Seitenaufruf laden



## dejame (3. Jun 2004)

hallo,
mein problem klingt zunächst einfach.
ich habe eine seite 2 frames. TOP und BOTTOM. im TOPframe liegt das JAVA menue. Im BOTTOM soll der content geladen werden.

nun ist mein menue abhänging von einer *.js datei welche bei jeder neuen seite im BOTTOM geladen werden muss. so würde der code lauten wenn ich es bei einer eigenen *.htm in den BOTTOM einlafen wollte 

<script language="JavaScript1.2" src="datei.js"></script>

nun habe ich das problem das ich eine fremde seite in den BOTTOM laden muss, welche logischerweise nicht meine *.js datei mit jedem aufruf läd. 

meine frage ist ganz einfach:

wie geht das?

vielen dank für eure mühen. gruss

dejame


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Jun 2004)

_Verschoben nach "Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)"_


----------



## Xenophon (3. Jun 2004)

Ist wohl schlecht. Wenn Dein Menu abhängig von der *.js Datei ist. Kannst Du dann nicht an einer zentralen Stelle die nötigen Information für Dein Menü hinterlegen (die html-Seite mit dem Frameset zB.)?


----------

